# Audi to introduce new sponsors at the 12 Hours of Sebring.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll bet that you guys will get the press release soon enough, but at Sebring, Audi will unveil new partners in Castrol and Alpinestars as sponsors to join Bosch, Mahle, Michelin and 2010 arrival Tag Heuer.

Castrol was previously and Audi Sport sponsor in the DTM series and other touring car events and replaces Shell is lubricant supplier, as it seems that Alpinestars will replace Sparco as uniform supplier to drivers and crew members, and may replace Addidas as activewear outfitters.

No update on what the R18 will look like, though, or if the R15s will show any further hints at the paint scheme design on the R18.


----------

